# WOW just took some game



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wok up saw some small birds on the porch i was gonna get the slingshot but i took the sling bow !! Shoot one  cooking it now


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree, good shot!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Obviously edible? Good impalement


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

I have to rig up a sling bow. Good shooting.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks every one my mum done it in a nice stew with patateos !!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shot, cant see how you'd get any meant off that at all though


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

You skin it take the guts out and cook it thats how we all eat em here


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Still though there cant be much meat on them at all, id need about 50 with the size of them lol


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Wean we have em in mezes its a Greek works that means small plates of etherything


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Im with you now buddy, what they taste like?


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

They taste alot like chicken but with a twang


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

"I tawt I taw a putty..." (THUNK!) He did not even see it coming. Good shot and good eating.

Darren

(for you "yungins" out there, that was a quote from tweety bird from walt disney)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting! I am kind of suprised the arrow did'nt go all the way through .. Because, I shot a dove with a heavy arrow and chained #64's and it went right through the dove.... Even broke the breast bone.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Brought back memories of a batch of dove and quail dumplings I once made. All of which had died from low blood pressure due to a shotgun blast rather than a slingshot.

Good shooting!


----------

